# Any preppers near central Illinois?



## ussrebyrd (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking to connect with some local preppers.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Not from around there but welcome to the site


----------



## ussrebyrd (Jul 16, 2013)

biobacon said:


> Not from around there but welcome to the site


Thank you.


----------

